# If you think we or the French have it bad, Nigeria has been waging a war



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

On these thugs for years.

2,000 feared killed in 'deadliest' Boko Haram attack in Nigeria - CNN.com


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I personally don't care about the problems that France and Nigeria, or any other country outside of the USA, are having with terrorism.

Call me selfish, but I only care about what happens on my "home turf".


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Where would you rather have us fight these bastards. 6000 miles away or next door? Me? I'm for the war 6000 miles away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the liberal media gets worked up over a WaterBoarding session with one of these 7th century animals.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't agree with the idea of ignoring violent clans, cults, groups just because they haven't hit America, YET. Putting our head in the sand begs to have it cut off. I don't believe in sending in the marines either. 

In the 1960's the black panthers were headed down a bad path. Our leadership hired seven smart black men into the FBI. They infiltrated the group and dismantled its violent core. We need the CIA to do that today to Radical Islam. We need more then 7 too! We ought not wait for these thugs to reach our shores for then it's too late....probably already is.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I personally don't care about the problems that France and Nigeria, or any other country outside of the USA, are having with terrorism.
> 
> Call me selfish, but I only care about what happens on my "home turf".


Although I tend to agree with you think about this...

Boko Haram takes over Nigeria and uses it as a launching platform for attacks against the U.S. By turning s blind eye now, because it doesn't effect us, we may essentially enable something worse and more costly for us later. Yeah it's a balancing act.

Basically we are at war with Islam. Not radical islam but Islam period. Radical is just a way for the "moderate" to slip in and gain control. The war battles are taking place around the world in skirmish fashion but because of fear of being called "islamaphobic" we, western and Christian civilization, won't or doesn't recognize the war. But it's there and building. France is a good example. Military strategy.. Probe, identify weakness, attack all while consolidating their own land and region. Classic and not recognized as war because it's done slowly over time... Gradually until it's late in the game and we are screwed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I personally don't care about the problems that France and Nigeria, or any other country outside of the USA, are having with terrorism.
> 
> Call me selfish, but I only care about what happens on my "home turf".


I agree with what you are saying. There is no "fighting" an ideology such as Islam with bombs and bullets in other countries. Not by the united states of America, anyhow. This government is not about freedom; not that it is our constitutional duty to spread freedom around the world by the bomb, anyway.

Want to protect this nation from such crap? Stop the importation of countering cultures; outright ban Muslims from entering the country. Christians are being slaughtered by the scores every day in the same countries we are importing Muslims. Why not import those who would at least understand the notion upon which our rights are founded?

Look at all the Muslims places around the world where our government has meddled. Is it better or worse for Christians?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Although I tend to agree with you think about this...
> 
> Boko Haram takes over Nigeria and uses it as a launching platform for attacks against the U.S. By turning s blind eye now, because it doesn't effect us, we may essentially enable something worse and more costly for us later. Yeah it's a balancing act.
> 
> Basically we are at war with Islam. Not radical islam but Islam period. Radical is just a way for the "moderate" to slip in and gain control. The war battles are taking place around the world in skirmish fashion but because of fear of being called "islamaphobic" we, western and Christian civilization, won't or doesn't recognize the war. But it's there and building. France is a good example. Military strategy.. Probe, identify weakness, attack all while consolidating their own land and region. Classic and not recognized as war because it's done slowly over time... Gradually until it's late in the game and we are screwed.


No; we should be at war with Islam. We are not. Our vile excuse for a commander in chief could not even speak against the atrocities that recently occurred in France without making sure it was: sharia-compliant:

Obama?s remarks on Paris shooting ?Shariah-compliant?

It is clear this government is at war with Christianity - both at home as well as abroad. Here, but regulations and remarks. Abroad, by destabilizing nations so that Muslims may slaughter them like not since the last Great Jihads.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> I agree with what you are saying. There is no "fighting" an ideology such as Islam with bombs and bullets in other countries. Not by the united states of America, anyhow. This government is not about freedom; not that it is our constitutional duty to spread freedom around the world by the bomb, anyway.
> 
> Want to protect this nation from such crap? Stop the importation of countering cultures; outright ban Muslims from entering the country. Christians are being slaughtered by the scores every day in the same countries we are importing Muslims. Why not import those who would at least understand the notion upon which our rights are founded?
> 
> Look at all the Muslims places around the world where our government has meddled. Is it better or worse for Christians?


France is a shining example of socialism, liberalism, and mulit-culturalism.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Did anybody else catch that line 
During the raid that started January 3, hundreds of gunmen seized the town of Baga and neighboring villages, as well as a multinational military base. 

Uh a multinational military base they've just stepped out of the minor league and into the majors.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Folks if we're going to adopt the isolationist approach like we did after WWI, then the next world war - against _________ (fill in the blank) - is only a matter of time down the road.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Folks if we're going to adopt the isolationist approach like we did after WWI, then the next world war - against _________ (fill in the blank) - is only a matter of time down the road.


Sarge, rhetoric is like cotton candy; it looks like there is substance, but there's not really anything useful to it.

Explain what you mean. I don't mean more rhetoric like, "Kill'em all and let God sort'em out," either.

We haven't been isolationist, whatsoever. We have been very busy, making the world a better place for Islamists to kill Christians and take over nations. What more do you want?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When this nation once again has good and decent underpinnings and a government that is interested in protecting individual rights and those of the states, rather than undermining the nation's Christian heritage as well as doing the bidding of its global corporation masters, we will then be able to talk about what policies this nation should consider. As it stands, no country in the world is an existential threat to this nation or is threatening the constitution. There is no country in need of attacking.

That our own nation is morally bankrupt cannot be fixed by dropping bombs on camel riders or goat rapers in the Middle East or Persia.

Isolationism is exactly what we need. We need to be isolated from cultures that are in opposition to what our forefathers founded. It doesn't even begin to make sense to import people who follow an ideology that demands all regions of the world be converted to its political/theological system of rule.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fundemental, core changes. 
If you think a new president is the solution to all our problems, your eyes aren't open enough.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Whenever there's a scandal, you hear them say they were not aware of that fact until they heard it on the news.... Does anyone actually believe that. I don't think that even the people saying it actually believe it. So why do we accept it?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont know who the answer is. I hate politicians. I hate their six foot plus, perfect hair, polished white teeth lieing asses. I hate the under the table money funding them. I hate the way people are whipped up to support them. I hate the teleavangelist who are just like them who claim to speek for God. I hate anyone who tries to use emotion to sway me. I see through you. I hate when you play "im proud to be an american" and wave the flag then get us involved in a war costing six thousand dead and tens of thousands wounded to make contractors rich. I drank the coolaid a few years ago. Not again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Whenever there's a scandal, you hear them say they were not aware of that fact until they heard it on the news.... Does anyone actually believe that. I don't think that even the people saying it actually believe it. So why do we accept it?


What does our First "Lady" have to say about this?
Up to 8,000 Nepali girls trafficked to Dubai - The Times of India


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well what did hillary say to bill after he got back from that hollowed out volcano with the 10 underage sex slaves?

The story said 8 Russians 1 Spanish sounding name and the only one getting reported is the one from Florida. They charged the one from Florida with prostitution? Really?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

James m said:


> Well what did hillary say to bill after he got back from that hollowed out volcano with the 10 underage sex slaves?
> 
> The story said 8 Russians 1 Spanish sounding name and the only one getting reported is the one from Florida. They charged the one from Florida with prostitution? Really?


She probably said, ha ha, you go slick Willy.
Thinking she didn't know, yeah right, she does her thing, he does his thing, and they did it on our money. 
Whores, that what I'm calling all politicians. They get paid to screw you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Stepped? I hardly call being given limosine service "stepped" - more like led in and standing around trying to figure out the dials until the "war equalizing agent" from 1of 3 superpowers gets there to train them....but Nigeria has been nothing but the bottom of an outhouse, thieves and murderers for years
They got some company just like em.

"I am princess Mrs dahboo juju and I need to get 10 million dollars out of Nigeria please send me your identity" 
I really don't care what happens in nigeria. Good. Maybe they will be too busy for Internet fraud and tourist murder.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> I agree with what you are saying. There is no "fighting" an ideology such as Islam with bombs and bullets in other countries. Not by the united states of America, anyhow. This government is not about freedom; not that it is our constitutional duty to spread freedom around the world by the bomb, anyway.
> 
> Want to protect this nation from such crap? Stop the importation of countering cultures; outright ban Muslims from entering the country. Christians are being slaughtered by the scores every day in the same countries we are importing Muslims. Why not import those who would at least understand the notion upon which our rights are founded?
> 
> Look at all the Muslims places around the world where our government has meddled. Is it better or worse for Christians?


I could not agree with you more.

If ANYBODY in this forum believes that there are NOT numerous terrorist cells already in the United States.....waiting.....planning.....observing......recruiting.....infiltrating.....and that all of the terrorists are overseas in the middle east and France and Nigeria, etc., then you are extremely ignorant.

There are numerous enclaves of Islamo-Americans and Arab-Americans all over the United States. The largest concentration of Arab-Americans in the USA is in the Detroit area.

Our OPEN BORDERS aren't open to just "poor Mexicans looking for work and a better life". They are also open to terrorist organizations and all other kinds of riff-raff that the rest of the world has to offer.

The only difference between the USA and France and the rest of Europe, is that MILLIONS of Americans have GUNS to protect themselves, from enemies both domestic and from abroad, and won't hesitate to use them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you believe some of the popular opinions on the number of muslimes in the world, that number exceeds 1.6 Billion people. 
1.6 BILLION. Lets just say that 30% are willing to kill the infidel (I believe that number is higher like 60% but for argument sake, settle on 30%)
That's 480 Million people in the world that want us dead. The US has 315 Million people.

Granted that a large portion of the number of muslimes that want you dead are peasants in Indonesia, Pakistan, Bangladesh (those countries alone have over 400 Million muslimes). But that means that the puppet masters of islam have a never ending supply of young men who have nothing to lose and are willing to be suicide bombers and "lone wolf" terrorists.

We can't get most of our young people off the couch in the basement and away from XBox.

Top 50 Muslim Countries - ReligionFacts


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If you believe some of the popular opinions on the number of muslimes in the world, that number exceeds 1.6 Billion people.
> 1.6 BILLION. Lets just say that 30% are willing to kill the infidel (I believe that number is higher like 60% but for argument sake, settle on 30%)
> That's 480 Million people in the world that want us dead. The US has 315 Million people.
> 
> ...


Hey, if us adults can't get the younger generation to put down their video game controllers, and get off their butts and WORK for a living, then maybe we should go ahead and let the Jihadists have a crack at them.

I have no problem thinning out the gene pool, if necessary.

Only the STRONG will survive. The LAZY SLUGS will get what they deserve.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> France is a shining example of socialism, liberalism, and mulit-culturalism.


And they got what they allowed to spread in they're country. The only problem is that America is doing the same thing and the muslim in the People's WH is all to willing to let it happen here and seems to be helping the radicals get here to do it, so in that respect he is following france's example! But I digress as we can't blame the muslim in our WH for doing what we allow him to do, shame on us, we will pay big time for our cowardly inaction!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I personally don't care about the problems that France and Nigeria, or any other country outside of the USA, are having with terrorism.
> 
> Call me selfish, but I only care about what happens on my "home turf".


isis is now making money from oil and other things from territory that took.... if your neighbor has a dirty house...sooner of later the rats decide to visit your property...

Lets kill them there...

and as I said before... revoke all muslim passports and school visas... if they are not citizens of the USA... make them leave... just like at closing time at the bar... you do not have to go home..BUT you can jot stay here


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> isis is now making money from oil and other things from territory that took.... if your neighbor has a dirty house...sooner of later the rats decide to visit your property...
> 
> Lets kill them there...
> 
> and as I said before... revoke all muslim passports and school visas... if they are not citizens of the USA... make them leave... just like at closing time at the bar... you do not have to go home..BUT you can jot stay here


I agree 100 percent. Two options, leave, or get carried out. Those are the only options. 
I am not tolerant, not racist, just fed up.


----------

